

Show HN: Spritzer, a tiny JS library to integrate the Spritz reading method - luisivan
http://luisivan.net/spritzer/

======
codezero
Looks interesting. I've never heard of the Spritz reading method, maybe you
could link to some info from the page here.

~~~
luisivan
Just updated the readme to include a link to
[http://learn2spritz.com/](http://learn2spritz.com/) :)

------
nemesis1637
I wish there was a chrome plugin that would enable Spritz reading of the text
on any site.

~~~
jamestomasino
Since you asked for it:
[https://github.com/jamestomasino/read_plugin](https://github.com/jamestomasino/read_plugin)

Direct link to plugin:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read/aiijjeoekhpdp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read/aiijjeoekhpdpfcnejiganpaaacdodko)

~~~
nemesis1637
Rock on. Thanks.

